# fishing structure close to Destin pass and Pcola



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Coming down on June to fish for KIngs and spanish. What are the closest places outside the Destin pass and pensacola pass to go to. I dont want to go out over a couple miles.
Where is best best place to put in 17' boat?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Anywhere outside the pass will produce spanish and kings. The spanish will even be in the bay and the pass. 
Is this a freshwater bass boat or something? if it is....I'm sure the chorus will chime in soon...but most will agree that that's a bad idea, safety wise and its really bad for your boat. Even one time.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

It is a Boston Whaler 17', use it in the great lakes. 
I really want to fish for Kings and spanish and hopefully a cobia may come by


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Come outside Destin Pass, head East, drop a irridescent duster rig with a frozen cigar minow and put her in gear, you wont make it to San Destin before a hook up. Have fun.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'm hoping to be doing some trolling in a few days out of destin pass, I plan on running the last sandbar and trying to hook up on something myself. Good luck!!!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

USS Massachusets its like 2 miles SW of pcola pass if i remeber right.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

so in late June is there a best time of the day to fish for spanish and Kings?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Day time is best time to fish while trolling. In my opinion.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

we should hit the pass by about 7:30 I think in the mornings, just wondering if we need to be there any earlier


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bait may be easier to catch at day light, but you are trolling so you do not need bait. What are you going to be trolling. 
I like a pink or iridescent duster bait with a daisy chainned cigar minnow to attract more bites.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Kenn said:


> so in late June is there a best time of the day to fish for spanish and Kings?


Anytime between sunup and sundown is good. There are hot times and slow times that are generally associated with the tides, but for the most part, day time is the right time.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Nothing wrong w that 17 whaler. The only thing holding you back is fuel and ice capacity. I dont know if you've had it in the salt, but that's your biggest concern versus back home. Make sure it's thoroughly washed. But seriously. Stop by one of the local bait shops b4 getting out. Also, go to myescambia.com and look at the artificial reefs list. There has been a lot of stuff put pretty close in recently and may be 3-5 miles form P'cola Pass but only a mile or two from the beach. Good luck. Try some bottom fishing on those spots while ur at it.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

I was talking to a guy out at the sherman marina, says he fishes the tide lines. Are the tide lines easy to locate. and how far out are they normally?


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Outside the Destin Pass, within 5 miles there are several places that WILL produce. The Bridge Rubble and Eglin BArges are within 2 miles of the pass...White hill about 4-5 and the Liberty Ship about 300 yds south of that...also, there's some live bottom within 5 miles east and west in about 40-50 foot of water that will more then likely produce...


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have to find those spots!!!


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

I have read some about a stretch 25. Saw them for $13.95 in Gulf Breeze.
Are they about the best for trolling KIngs?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

If you are in Pensacola, I would go thru the pass and go straight to the Massachusets with a hand full of sabiki rigs and catch some live cigars or spanish sardines. Freeline them on wire around the Mass and the buoys close by. There are always kings and spanish around in June. The key to catching bait quick in the morning is being out there about the first hour or so of daylight. Once the sun comes up, the bait leave, or at least leave the surface and are harder to find. If you strike out with catching live bait, use the stretch 25's around the buoys. Just pick either side and troll the dropoffs from buoy to buoy. You will get bit.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

thanks so much, that is what I was hoping, so besides the Massachusetts, is there other close by structure good for Kings and Spanish?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Tide Lines and Moonshine*

Tide lines move from an almost infinite distance offshore to inside the bay. The tide lines are a function of the moon which creates the tides which create the tidelines in conjunction with the wind. Wind opposing tide line or currents create these lines. A true tide line usually has a color change or a density change on each side. The same line you see 20 miles offshore you may see in the bay later. If you see certain objects, flotsam in one tide line, they usually stay in the same line unless the wind direction changes.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

For the fishing.
http://fishingdestinguide.com/

For the tides and wave heights, IMHO anything over 2' will not make you happy getting out of the East Pass.
http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/destin-florida

I'd want to be leaving the pass just before the sun peeks over the horizon, to me the best action for king bites is a 1 hr window after the sun comes up, slows up dramatically after that. Nothing like a double or triple hookup.


----------

